# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  What Makes A perfect Partner..

## Miss_Sweet

Someone who knows what you need before you say it. 

Someone who knows when to laugh and when to cry. 

Someone who truly listens when you have something to say. 

Someone that's there for you during the good and bad times. 

Someone who is caring . 

Someone who loves you with all their heart and soul. 

Someone who is interested in reality and not as a fashion display. 

Someone who is honest. 

Someone you can trust them like a sibling, confide in like a friend but most of all, love as the great lover they are. 

Someone who is open and responsive. 

Someone who is never critical and ill-tempered in respect to your needs. 

Someone who knows when things have to be compromised in the relationship. 

Someone who understands listening is a key, but using what is heard is even more important. 

Someone who's there for you no matter what. 

Someone who is trustful. 

Someone who is a friend. 

Someone who gives a shoulder to cry on. 

Someone with a great sense of humour. 

Someone who has things in common with you. 

Someone who takes time to listen and enjoy you for who you are and tries not to make you something else. 


Someone with a constant open ear, open heart, and open mind to accept and love people for who the really are. 

Someone who will always be there to support your ideas without argument and love you for everything that you are. 

Someone that can get a point across without yelling. 

Someone that remembers all the cute stupid stuff you love. 

Someone that has a personality with qualities you don't have yourself, but admire greatly in them. 

Someone who realizes you're two separate people, and appreciates the differences. 

Someone who can sense a mood problem, and not take it personally. 

Someone who understands the difference between PMS, and a real problem. 

Someone who can make you happy when your sad. 

Someone who tells you the truth even if you don't want to hear it. 

Someone who will not hurt you intentionally. 

Someone who is a sweet, romantic person who cherishes you no matter what. 

Someone that you can laugh with. 

Someone who you can feel comfortable with and that you don't care what kind of weird stuff they see you do because you know they will still love you no matter what. 

Someone who will love you in spite of your little idiosyncrasies. 

Someone that would do anything to show how much they care. 

Someone who is a great pal, a great kisser, and a great lover! 

Someone who allows you to be yourself around them. 

Someone who will respect you. 

Someone who cherishes your hopes and is kind to your dreams. 

Someone who knows you're not perfect, but treats you as though you are. 

Someone who listens with their heart and is your source of inspiration

----------


## Hunain

Nice Thinking :-)...But I think no 1 is perfect if u think so...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm..

----------


## dsjeya

sweet if u find one inform me

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i have founded  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hunain

Oh really :-O U found whi is that 1 ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:blush: batana zarori hai kya?

----------


## Hunain

Zaroori yo nahi ager bata do to acha hi hoga .... k mein bhi mil kar dekh loo k us mein ye sub hai bhi ya nahi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh sab...mujhe bhi pata ke usme yeh sab hai ke nahi  :Stick Out Tongue: 
sab kuch zaroori to nahi hai hona...in mein se THORA sa kuch ho to thik hai  :Smile:  
bas dil ka acha hona chahie..aur wo hai :blush:

----------


## Hunain

hmmm.. So Best Of Luck :-)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx  :Smile:  :givefl;

----------


## Fairy

**Sighs** 

Now how to find that sumone? ^o)


Nice sharing though :up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u dont need 2 find some1...wo khud aa jae gha :wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

muhahahaha....yaqeena iss ko neend key halath mein leka gya hoga...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Very nice naila :givefl; 

BTW Females mein be ye cheezien exist karthi hai :wink:

----------


## Ash

> u dont need 2 find some1...wo khud aa jae gha :wink:


aur agar aa chuka ho tu  :Embarrassment: ops: 

btw very nice sharing :applaud;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

agr aa chuka howa to boooohat achi baat hai  :Big Grin:  
phangre pao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

i know achi baat hai.. pangra tum meray hissay ka daal lo :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kion? main kio?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

main abi skool main hoon nahi dal sakti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wahan to ziada maza aegha pangra dalne ka...dosro ko bhi saath mila lena  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

apnay mashwaray app apnay pass hi rakhien shukriya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

> u dont need 2 find some1...wo khud aa jae gha :wink:


  :Big Grin:  

Insha-ALLAH  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

hmmmmm......nice sharing....

----------


## Kainaat

> Very nice naila  :givefl; 
> 
> BTW Females mein be ye cheezien exist karthi hai  :wink:


Nahin, kuch aisi bhi hoti hain jo bahor salon ke relationship ke bawajood sirf shaq karna jaanti hain, un mein in mein se aik bhi cheez exist nahin karti.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx friends :givefl;

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Majid @ Wed May 11, 2005 7:21 pm
> 
> Very nice naila  :givefl; 
> 
> BTW Females mein be ye cheezien exist karthi hai  :wink:
> 
> 
> Nahin, kuch aisi bhi hoti hain jo bahor salon ke relationship ke bawajood sirf shaq karna jaanti hain, un mein in mein se aik bhi cheez exist nahin karti.


keya aisee be hain jo shaq nahi karthi :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Allah Jane...

----------


## xeon

Wow means main perfect hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

indeed...... :Smile:

----------


## Majid

> Wow means main perfect hoon


Sunna ka ka tum kana acha nahi banathay :frown;

----------


## zeeast

haan aab kaal se majid sahib banaya karein gein....

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:  abhi zinda rehna hai main nai kuch din

----------


## zeeast

xeon bhai hum pehle inn ko khilayein gein ....pir khud NOSH-e- Jaan.. karein gein..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

majid apni plate badel leh ga..khayal rakhna.

----------


## xeon

sab plates main majid ka banaya hua khana hoga badal bhi lai tu kiya hia  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

meri nazer waise bhi buhaat taiz hai...

----------


## Ghazel

majid apni plate chupa ker lahey ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Majid chhupa ker jo lae ga woh bhi us nai khud hee banaya hua hoga  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

kaise chupaye gaaa.....
mere hute hue....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh kis cheez ka discussion ho raha hai? :duno;

----------


## Zaheer

yeh perfect partner banaiya jaa raha hai  :Big Grin:  jo acha khana banaiy ga wo acha partner :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> majid apni plate badel leh ga..khayal rakhna.


Fiker not...mein jub kana banawoon ga tu ye apne ungliyoon say be mehroom ho jayiengay :P

----------


## zeeast

haan aap peechle 10 salloun se cook jo hein.....
tabhi tu hum aap se pakwayein gein... :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

> Originally Posted by Ghazel @ Fri May 13, 2005 2:55 am
> 
> majid apni plate badel leh ga..khayal rakhna.
> 
> 
> Fiker not...mein jub kana banawoon ga tu ye apne ungliyoon say be mehroom ho jayiengay :P


fork .spoon kis lehey hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

chamchagiri k leye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

:rolling; 
majid keh hath ka khana be khaneh keh lehey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

half kana tu spoon khud ka jayega  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

finger to bachey gee na  :Stick Out Tongue:  spoon be khana khatee hein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

hath k leye tu sirf hath he jayega...spoon k leye tu  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by Ghazel @ Fri May 13, 2005 2:55 am
> 
> majid apni plate badel leh ga..khayal rakhna.
> 
> 
> Fiker not...mein jub kana banawoon ga tu ye apne ungliyoon say be mehroom ho jayiengay :P


Kiyun Salan main Blade hongai kiya :duno;

----------


## zeeast

@xeon bhai...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> yeh perfect partner  banaiya jaa raha hai   jo acha khana banaiy ga wo acha partner :rolling;


Fikar na karein, hum aisi hi bhabhi layeinghe jo acha khana banana jaanti ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Ghazel @ Fri May 13, 2005 2:55 am
> 
> majid apni plate badel leh ga..khayal rakhna.
> 
> 
> Fiker not...mein jub kana banawoon ga tu ye apne ungliyoon say be mehroom ho jayiengay :P


Haan kyounke woh khane ke qabil to haga nahin, to humein majbooran apni ungliyaan khani parehnghi :rolling;

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Majid @ Fri May 13, 2005 12:08 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ghazel @ Fri May 13, 2005 2:55 am
> 
> ...


kainchee ka blade say keya bigree ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

perfect partner does not exist

----------


## zeeast

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Sat May 14, 2005 3:04 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Majid @ Fri May 13, 2005 12:08 pm
> 
> ...


 :x hamsesha koi ulti baat hi kijiye gaa...

----------


## Majid

:Embarrassment:  

log abb sachi baat ko ulti baat kehnay lagay hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

iss mein sach kahaan se aagaya...

----------


## Majid

wo kainchee wali baat keya sach nahi hai ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

nahi mujh tu nahi legtee...

----------


## Majid

doosron ko lagthee hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

dooroun mein sirf aap shamil hein...... :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

show me your perfect partner u can't

----------


## Endurer

this ain't madame tassauds dsjeya.. hence partners are not on display here.

----------


## zeeast

;D

----------


## dsjeya

sweet till u find out weakness of your hero,he is perfect

----------


## zeeast

:thinking;

----------


## Hijab

when will i meet that SOMEONE? :ang9:

----------


## zeeast

pretty soon..... :Smile: 

on the Day of Judgement..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

true dsjeya :wink:

and lolzzzzzzzz zeeast sis :rolling;

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:

----------


## pakman

Haqeekat hai , ke pyar dhoondha nehi jata, yo tumn ko talash kere ga...

Pyar kya hai?? *sigh*

tum sab new lover who just found luv, this song is for u beautiful soniye's...out there...or agar tumhare pyar ke darmiyan ko aya(dushman)to un ko bhi mera pegam mil jai ga is song par...don't worry baby...i lost my love , but app ke pyar ko khoona nehi doonga..
appka muhafaz PAKMAN...

Check out for da ladies...Soniye'05 at:http://www.soundclick.com/bands/0/dadesiraper.htm

or muje, mere pyar ko kya howa ??! mera gana "AKELA" suno..at the same link:
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/0/dadesiraper.htm

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...

----------


## iKash

*Nice. But it's hard to find someone with ALL of these qualities, you know . . . I think trust and space is all you really need in a stable, loving relationship.*

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmmm cute post sweet.. just saw it coz of ikash's post.. and to be honest guys, you can find someone who fulfills all these qualities.. and instead of looking for these qualities in someone else.. inculcate them in u'rself and let someone else find you  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya..u r rite  :Big Grin:  

anyways thanks for liking :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

annnnnytime my sweet si sis :givefl;

----------

